
How I Learned to Stop Staging and Love Releasing - ddalex
https://tech.yplanapp.com/2016/06/21/stop-staging-love-releasing/
======
lauradamian
I'd use staging when the test environments are different (data and hardware
wise) to the production systems. A good way to avoid staging, but also avoid
big incidents is to push the new release to a limited number of users first,
and monitor carefully for a time until it is pushed to all users.

~~~
ddalex
This is a good point ! We do feature-scoping and limited releases for a number
of high-impact patches, but not everywhere.

